# zebra danio bloated or just fat?



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone was wondering if my female zebra danio is bloated or just fat? At first i thought she might be egg heavy but she's looked like this for about 4months and i havent seen any eggs or fry so i figured she is just fat she swims round and eats well she loves food, i posted a foto of her on my gallery. Any advice would be appreciated.:huh:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any chance you can get a clear picture?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

i wil try again she doesnt like the camera she swims away anytime i get close to her with the camera


----------



## hawkraven (Mar 29, 2012)

try to lessen its food and observe what happens..


----------

